# Тормоза при копировании

## mosg

Доброго времени суток,

меня интересует такой вопрос: почему при копировании/перемешении, к примеру, файла большого объема из местной  лок/сети при помощи samba`ы, у меня наблюдаются жосткие тормоза(что и является проблемой)... причем я замечал это и в других  дистрибах(md...).

Так вот, кто-нибудь может дать совет, что с этим сделать?

```
mosg@lwb57  $ uname -a

Linux lwb57 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 #6 SMP Thu Jan 27 13:23:54 MSK 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Спасибо заранее за ответы (если будут =)!

----------

## Taoub

скорее всего это связано с винтом и DMA... у меня эта проблема (копирования с винта на винт например) грузила проц (i/o) по максимуму на ядрах 2.6 ... (hdparm не помогал)... если честно я вижу только два варианта решения.. откат на 2.4 или переход на SATA (что я и сделал)

----------

## mosg

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> откат на 2.4 или переход на SATA (что я и сделал)

 

приблизительно я так и предстовлял решение этой проблемы... правдо странно, как так проц может грузиться по максимуму когда dma в состоянии ON???

----------

## ManJak

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

Почитай маны на предмет этих опций и их влияния, на память не помню, если вспомню - напишу.

Должно полегчать.

----------

## mosg

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> # Most people will find that this option gives better performance.
> 
> # See speed.txt and the manual pages for details
> 
>    socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
> ...

 

Здесь речь немного о другом шла, т/е у меня тормоза постоянные, копирую ли я файлы(больших размеров) с локалки к себе, перемещяю файлы из одного раздела на другой, разархивирую большие архивы и т/д...

К сожелению проблема осталась и после того как я поставил 2.4.28 ядро, так что боюсь дело не в этом! Так ещё у меня стояла фря(release 5.3) и никаких глюков/тормозов не было... все работало как часы...

Люди неужели ядра линуховские не поддерживают dma или как-то ограничивают эту опцию??? Такого просто не может быть! И топиков я не видел на эту тему, поэтому меня мучает ещё один не маловажный вопрос: не уж то все положили на это??? :Sad: 

----------

## Keen16

 *mosg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Люди неужели ядра линуховские не поддерживают dma или как-то ограничивают эту опцию??? Такого просто не может быть! И топиков я не видел на эту тему, поэтому меня мучает ещё один не маловажный вопрос: не уж то все положили на это???

 

Ты дрова под свой чипсет вкомпилил в ядро? 

Что говорит hdparm /dev/hd*?

----------

## cha-chaynik

У меня такое было, когда права на файл принадлежали несуществующему пользователю. Проверьте. И еще:

1. Какая у Вас версия Самбы?

2. Приведите smb.conf

----------

## mosg

 *Keen16 wrote:*   

> Ты дрова под свой чипсет вкомпилил в ядро? 
> 
> Что говорит hdparm /dev/hd*?

 

Насчет дров точно не уверен, стоят дефолтовские установки(ядро nitro-source-rc4):

```
<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

      [*]       Use multi-mode by default

<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

и т/д
```

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST360015A, FwRev=3.33, SerialNo=3KC0SE4F

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117231408

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 60022480896, start = 0

```

Кстати неплохую статью нашел здесь же, http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html

Но только осталось выяснить почему не дается доступ на включение dma(пишет что операция не разрешена)...

[/code]

----------

## viy

У тебя не SATA диск случаем?

----------

## mosg

 *viy wrote:*   

> У тебя не SATA диск случаем?

 

я бы этого очень хотел, но нет! =)

----------

## Double

[quote="mosg"] *Keen16 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support
> 
> ...

 

кроме общего включения дма требуется установить еще драйвер  самого чипсета иде контроллера который можно посматреть командой lspci

стоит ли у тебя драйвер непосредственно на твой чипсет?

если пишет при попытке включения  операция не разрешена  значит я почти уверен что  не включил ты поддержку своего контроллера 

давай в с тудию тот кусок конфига где  про дма а не только кусочек где поддержка generic DMA

и в студию lspci

----------

## mosg

Спасибо за ответы!

Действительно я не включил в ядре нужного чипсета и отсюда вся беда  :Laughing: 

----------

